# Goodbye Ladybug



## Swanolck (Jan 17, 2007)

We had to say goodbye to our sweet Lady last night. We think she suffered a massive stroke or brain bleed. We rushed her to the emergency vet, but there was nothing that could be done. 

We rescued her from the dogpound 12 years ago, we think she may have been 1 yr old at that time. She had a marvelous life, full of ball, stick, swimming and love. We will miss her. Daisy is so lost without her two friends as we just lost Harry in July of this year.

Run free sweet Ladybug. Play hard at the bridge.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. Bless you for giving her such a good life in your home.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss - Ladybug looked like she was a lovebug. Thank you so much for rescuing her and hope her memories comfort you in the days to come.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Sorry about Ladybug! Words can't express the pain. I hope Daisy will come around sooner than later. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm so sorry. She was adorable. It sounds like she had a nice long and happy life with you.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

What an adorable face....sounds like your Lady had a wonderful life....
I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss... but what a wonderful 12 years together you had!!! Play Hard at the bridge LadyBug!!!!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss, but it sounds like Lady had a wonderful life.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Oh how sad. I'm sorry for your loss of Ladybug


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

so sorry to hear your sad news about your sweet Lady, she has character written all over her face.
Rest In Peace Lady.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm so sorry to read about the loss of your sweet Ladybug. How lucky she was to be rescued by you and given such a wonderful life.

Godspeed sweet angle Ladybug..................


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so very sorry...


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

I'm sorry to read about Ladybug. Run free and happy at the Bridge.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

i'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

I am sorry for your loss, Play hard at the bridge sweet Lady.


----------



## Mandy's Dad (May 27, 2008)

I am so very sorry to hear about your loss. Lady was such a beautiful pup. Rest in Peace Ladybug.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

*i Am So Sorry I Know How Your Heart Must Hurt Today What A Sweet, Eautiful Gace The Little Girl Had. And What A Wondrful Life She Got To Live Because Of You.*


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

What a pretty girl. I'm so sorry. Play hard, sweet Ladybug.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I am so sorry. Ladybug was so blessed to have been rescued and able to share your life for these years. Godspeed sweet girl...


----------



## Carmen (Jun 2, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. She was a gorgeous girl and sounds like she had a brilliant 12 years with you.

R.I.P. Lady


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of sweet Ladybug. She was beautiful and looked so happy. She was blessed to have had you.


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

She was a beautiful dog. I'm sorry about the loss of sweet Ladybug.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

What a darling dog! I'm so sorry for your loss....they're never here long enough. RIP, sweet Ladybyg.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

So sorry for yr loss!.RIP pretty girl!.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Ladybug. I am sure she had a wonderful life with you, although that will seem like no consolation at the moment.

Run free, play hard and sleep softly Ladybug


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

I am sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Im so sorry for your loss.... its never easy...


----------



## Groundhog (Jul 26, 2008)

So sorry for your loss of Ladybug, what a cute face and colring. And God bless for rescuing her and giving her such a good life. 

I know how Daisy feels, we had 3 dogs, then lost 2 within two years, poor Grace was so depressed, not to mention me, after 2 months I was searching for a puppy and Takoda joined our family in July, sure did perk up our lives again! No one can replace a family member, we just keep extending our families with new memories.


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

What a beautiful girl. I am so sorry for your loss. Rest in peace sweet Ladybug.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So sorry to hear of your loss. Godspeed Lady!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh what a precious face. I don't believe I've seen Ladybug before, or I missed her picture along the way somehow. 

Precious, just precious.

"Extending our families with new memories" ... I like that Groundhog.

Swanlock, give Daisy an extra hug and kiss from me. I know you'll see her through, and she in turn will help you too :heartbeat


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Lady~Godspeed & Love


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

So much soul in those eyes. I wish I had known her.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of Ladybug. You were blessed to have each other in your lives. Run free sweet girl.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm sorry about Ladybug. Run free and happy at the Bridge.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

_HUGS TO YOU _
_DAISY IS GOING TO NEED A LITTLE EXTRA LOVIN' FOR A WHILE ... _


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

So sorry for the loss of Ladybug she looked a really beautiful girl.
Run free at the bridge sweet girl.
And my Daisy knows how your Daisy feels as my Daisy lost her friend very suddenly we now have another friend for Daisy and she is happy again,


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm so sorry to read about the loss of your sweet Ladybug. Lots of love and hugs coming your way during this difficult time.


----------



## videochicke (Dec 29, 2007)

(((((((((((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## wagondog (Aug 24, 2007)

May your LadyBug be at the Bridge for you full of life and ready to start again with you someday........this is a terrible time for you, I have been there so often but think of the years of love between you and it gets better.
Bless you for taking her in.
Jerry and Harley


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Sorry for the loss of your sweet girl. 12 years is a long time in a dogs life but far too short for us. Sounds like Lady's life with you was a perfect as a dog could want.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Lady bug RIP. What an adorable face she had, so sorry Lady bug has gone to the Rainbow Bridge, thinking of you and Daisy at this sad time.


----------



## Swanolck (Jan 17, 2007)

Thank you all so much for your kind words. It really helps. I know she had a wonderful, long, spoiled life and we buried her with her ball so she will always have it with her. 

Daisy is just beside herself. She is just moping around, even whining which is so unlike her. We've given her lots of extra hugs and attention, but she is so miserable. I know time will heal, it just breaks my heart to see her like this.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

So sorry to hear about your (and Daisy's) loss of great girl, Ladybug. It hurts so much to say these goodbyes.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Godspeed to Ladybug*

Godspeed to Ladybug-what a beautiful dog!

She will be waiting for you at the Rainbow Bridge with my babies.


----------

